# Tiger Snake (Notechis scutatus) at Wilsons Prom; short video



## saratoga (May 28, 2011)

A nice little Tiger Snake that I saw foraging at Wilsons Prom last summer; they are pretty common down that way

YouTube - ‪Mainland Tiger Snake‬&rlm;


----------



## kkjkdt1 (May 28, 2011)

Nice tiger, good footage.
Cant wait for it to warm up so i can go hunting for snakes - with the camera


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 28, 2011)

Thats pretty cool Greg, captured it beautifully


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (May 29, 2011)

oh greg i wanna go dive on a tiger after watching that,

lots of crinia and marsh frogs in that spot


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2011)

that was great ......so naturally wild


----------



## James_Scott (May 29, 2011)

Beautiful footage. I just watched your other videos on YouTube. Awesome stuff!


----------



## saratoga (May 29, 2011)

Thanks for the comments. I've got stacks of footage from a range of things at home that I'm not sure what to do with. When I get the time I'll try put some more together.

cheers

Greg


----------

